# ¿Se puede convertir un amplificador en puente en dos amplis "comunes"?



## pilkinsur0 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hola a todos, tenia la sigiente duda aver si alguien lo hizo alguna vez.
La mayoria de los amplificador de automovil hacen trabajar a los parlantes con señales que no son referentes a masa (amplificador en configuracion tipo "puente"); entonces mi pregunta es: Existe alguna forma de pasar una señal que no esta referenciada a masa a una señal con referencia a masa?.
Espero respuestas y correcciones (por si tengo mal los conceptos).
Saludos a todos


----------



## Cacho (Oct 6, 2009)

Cambié tu tema de sección y edité el título para hacerlo más entendible.

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 6, 2009)

si es un chip integrado y de las 2 salidas de potencia, vos metes una masa al medio y pones 2 parlantes, en 1 tendrás los picos positivos de la musica, y en el otro solo los negativos.

no es conveniente, y mucho menos si es integrado sin opciones porque se puede quemar todo.

ahora, si tenés 2 amplificador integrados tipo TDA o STK y vos mismo (o alguien) los configuro en puente, mediante un par de desoldaduras, y vuelta s soldar ciertas cositas se puede.

el tema es, sacar un resistor qu va de 1 amplificador al otro en realimentacion, y poner las 2 entradas en paralelo, sin que 1 vaya a picos positivos y la otra a negativos.


----------



## macua (Oct 6, 2009)

Segun tengo entendido yo, en los amplificador dispuestos en configuracion puente (bridge) las señalas en la salidas estan defasadas 180º entre si. No es que uno amplifica los picos positivos y otro los negativos, si no que ambos amplifican tanto semiciclos positivos como negativos pero en contrafase. Pero de cualquier manera no creo conveniente conectar un auto-stereo con salidas originalmente en puente, a perlantes con un terminal a masa. Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 6, 2009)

La forma mas fácil de hacerlo es como en el dibujo que te adjunto, pero tenes que verificar la conexión de las entradas por que también hay que separarlas, pero sin saber que conexión tienen no te puedo dar mucha mas información.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 6, 2009)

Yo creo que no puedes, porque los amplificador del auto-estéreo trabajan con una salida a 1/2VCC que se anula con la misma tensión del otro lado del amplificador puente.
Si intentas poner un parlante entre la salida que tiene 1/2VCC y tierra conseguirás un poco de humo.
En todo caso habría que agregar un capacitor que filtre la componente continua. 
Para dar una mejor opinión habría que conocer que integrado posee el estéreo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 7, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo creo que no puedes, porque los amplificador del auto-estéreo trabajan con una salida a 1/2VCC que se anula con la misma tensión del otro lado del amplificador puente.
> Si intentas poner un parlante entre la salida que tiene 1/2VCC y tierra conseguirás un poco de humo.
> En todo caso habría que agregar un capacitor que filtre la componente continua.
> Para dar una mejor opinión habría que conocer que integrado posee el estéreo.



Oooopppppssssss.....tenés razón!!!!!! Que bolu.....me olvidé de la alimentación de simple polaridad   

Bueno...ahí vá corregido!


----------



## pilkinsur0 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hola a todos. Con respecto al ultimo mensaje de ezavalla. Si quisiera tomar señal de una salida tipo puente, seria valido el esquema que les adjunto?.
Saludos a todos.

--------


			
				pilkinsur0 dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos. Con respecto al ultimo mensaje de ezavalla. Si quisiera tomar señal de una salida tipo puente, seria valido el esquema que les adjunto?.
> Saludos a todos.


 
Perdon, me olvide de algo en la pregunta anterior. 
Ahi cargue el esquema corregido.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 10, 2009)

Que es *tomar señal*?
Si lo que querés es usar la salida del amplificador para excitar dos etapas de bajo nivel (por ejemplo, la entrada a otro amplificador), lo que has hecho en el segundo esquema está bien, solo que tenés que seguir la corrección de mi mensaje anterior y poner uno capacitores en serie con cada divisor resistivo, por que si nó, vas a tener una componente de C.C. importante. Esto normalmente no es problema por que la etapa que sigue tiene un capacitor en la entrada que elimina la componente de CC, pero si la eliminás antes es mejor para que la segunda etapa no genere un PLOP! cuando enciendas el primer amplificador. El capacitor que pongas no debe ser muy grande y para calcularlo aplicá la formula C=1/(2*PI*f*R) donde R es la resistencia total del divisor y f es la frecuencia de corte de ese filtro que podés tomar de alrededor de 5Hz.
Otra cosa que tenes que considerar es que si bien esto funciona, las señales obtenidas están en contrafase, así que si van a un amplificador estéreo...vas a tener que invertir la conexión del parlante de un canal.


----------

